# I ordered a Dogma 65.1 think 2 Naked Azzurro Bianco shiny



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I finally ordered my Dogma:aureola:. I was biased for a long time because I also like the Colnago C59. I wanted to have something different and Italian next to my love and pride, the Tarmac S-works Sl4. I went for the Dogma Azzurro because I fell in love with it. The Dogma will replace my 8 years old Storck C1.1 frameset.
The bike will be build up in February so I have to wait a few months.
The buildplan:

-Campa Record 11 speed group
Chorus cassette 12-29 and 11-25 and Record cassette 12-27.
-Specialized Toupé Pro black
-3T Arx 120mm stem
-3T Ergonova stealth compact handlebar
-Speedplay Zero stainless white
-Dogma seatpost comes with the frame
-Lizard Skins DSP 1.8 black
-Lightweights carbon quick release
-Which wheels for the Dogma? I have the Lightweight Meilenstein clinchers or Fulcrum Racing speed XLR dark label or Campa Shamal Ultra dark label for bad weather.

Any comments or improvements possible? I want to get the Dogma (size CC57.5) below 6.8kg. I would love to have the Campa Bora Ultra two wheels but maybe in the future. The Dogma with Bora's ultra two is the bomb. The Fulcrum Racing speed XLR are almost the same wheels and also beautiful, but a different brand, and the Lightweight Meilenstein clinchers are convenient, light and beautiful.

Pictures of Dogma Naked Azazurro Bianco.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

Sure is a beautiful bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

My frame has arrived at my LBS and tomorrow I will have my first look at it and I will bring the parts to build up the frame.
Exciting!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks sweet! I put 303s on mine....I think aero wheels really bring out the lines of the bike


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That looks slick, congrats. I have mixed feelings about the curved forks and seat stays on Dogmas. I like the front but not the back for some odd reason. I'm more drawn to the Dogma K (kobh) as a result. 

https://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/images/Pinarello Dogma K Hydro.JPG

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.net...ello-Dogma-K-Hydro-disc-brake-road-bike01.jpg


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

nice… would you have to use a different chain length between 12-29 and 11-25 ?


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think so yes, or make the chain lenght for 12-27 cassette. I will be ok as long as you won't use combination 50-29 or 53-29.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

For the Pinarello Lovers on the forum. My Dogma frameset arrived. I can pick it up in a few weeks but I saw the frameset allready. I also brought my gear that will be build on the bike . 

Here some pictures of the frameset (size 57.5)


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

barts - that is sweet!!!! what is the build going to be?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> nice… would you have to use a different chain length between 12-29 and 11-25 ?


 That is not necessary. Set it up short enough for the 11 cog and it will do 29 just fine.

Very nice frame. Congratulations!


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Donn. Ok here is the build list of my Pinarello Dogma. Some minor things have changed from my previous post.

- Campa Record 2013 groupset
- Tune Wassertrager (2x)
- 3T Arx Stem Team stealth edition 120mm
- 3T Ergonova Team stealth edition compact handlebar
- Pinarello Dogma Seatpost (comes with the frame as you know)
- Wheels:
Lightweight Meilenstein clinchers with Record cassette 12-27 and Michelin Pro 4 Comp service course tires and Lightweight carbon skewers OR
Fulcrum Racing Speed XLR wheels with Veloflex tubes and Chorus 12-29 cassette and Lightweight carbon skewers.
- Specialized Toupé pro saddle black
- Lizard Skins DSP 1.8mm black
- K-edge pro chain catcher
- Speedplay Zero stainless white


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds great. I would not be surprised to hear that your tarmac gets neglected after you get on this one!


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why do you think that the Dogma will become my favourite bike?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have both sworks sl4 and dogma. Dogma just rides to me like a tt bike nice stiff. sl4 not as stiff. sl4 collects dust now. Dogma is just such a sweet bike to ride u will understand once u ride it.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the Dogma will become my clubride bike and the Tarmac my climbing bike but I'll wait and see what happens when I have my first ride on the Dogma this spring.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ride, stiffness, feel and looks

My plan was Dogma for everything besides century rides, bad weather and trips to the beach. I did 4 century rides on the dogma, non on the "comfy" bike. i took the backup bike to the beach and that was it!


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday my Pinarello Dogma arrived at home. I am very very pleased with the bike and the way she was build up. The frameset was a few weeks at my LBS but I wasn't able to pick her up until yesterday. Finally!








The weight of the bike (like on the pictures) is 6.9kg = 15.2 lbs. The size is 57.5.
I have to do some fine tuning, because I probably need a shorter stem (110mm in stead of 120mm), but that depends on the saddle position. 

The buildlist:

- Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Nakes Azzurro Bianco shiny (861) size 57.5
- Campa Record groupset
- Pinarello Dogma seatpost
- 3T Arx stealth stem 120mm
- 3T Ergonova compact handle bar.
- Tune Wassertrager (2x)
- Lightweight Meilenstein C and Fulcrum Racing Speed XLR
- Michelin Pro 4 comp service course 23mm
- Specialized Toupé Pro saddle 143mm 2014
- Lizard Skins DSP bar tape 1.8mm
- Speedplat steel pedals
- Garmin Edge 800

Totaal weight 6.9kg = 15.2 lbs


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lovely. The assymetric paint job had me puzzled. Kudos to Fausto P! 
Wicked graphics on those Meilensteins.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks great! How tall are you? I also have a 57.5 and I am a little over 6'1" -I always read about people getting a smaller dogma than their usual size but mine fits me perfectly.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Donn. I am also 6'1" = 186cm. I have to find out if I need a shorter stem and move my saddle a bit more backwards to have the beste possition on the bike. 
I have one question for you or other Dogma owners. It seems that my saddle is not completely centered over the top tube. I looks like it point of the saddle points slightly to the right. Is this possible because the seatpost can't be rotated because it is not round. Is it the illusion of my eyes?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine appears to be straight. If I recall when the seat is loose there is enough play to adjust the direction. Slightly


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Donn.


----------



## phildhom (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice colour. Did you finish the build up? 

I ordered one in colour 860 black red white. I'm stilll hesitating which stem i will mount.
the most or a zipp .


----------

